# Officially moving to Tubingen, Germany for School in August



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

I posted a while ago asking for advice on where I should study for a year and I've finally decided on Tubingen, Germany. Does any one have any pictures of that area and/or can comment on any xc, downhill, free riding areas. Or any advice on where to take a train ride for some epic riding. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Necrolyte (Jan 1, 2010)

The area around Tübingen isn't too bad. You might want to join a group of riders meeting every Friday at 6:15 pm at the tourist information at the "Neckarbrücke". Also a look through the forum on www.mtb-news.de/forum should help (if you speak German that is)..

The bikepark Bad Wildbad http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/ isn't too far away..


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

As I told you then try XC first on the Spitzberg leading to Wurmlinger Kapelle. Start behind the castle. End in Schwärzloch drinking apple-wine. 
Or ride the Ammer valley to Entringen, up to Hohenentringen castle, and back on the ridge e.g. to Heuberger Tor. 
You can ride from there to Böblingen, Weil der Stadt, Herrenberg or even Stuttgart through the Schönbuch forest. 
The Rammert forest in the south is good too.

For a detailed topo map look here:

http://karte.wanderwalter.de/tuebingen/


----------

